# European Accident Form - bilingual



## 104466 (May 12, 2007)

I found a reference to this form in last years posts but this website will allow free downloads of the form in French and English. Really helpful with what must be a traumatic situation. Hopefully they will never be used!

http://www.aoninsurexpat.com/Automobile/Constat-Amiable-bilingue.pdf


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks Welshpainter. That is useful to have.
As you say.. hopefully we will never have to use it


----------

